# Fish Butchery Cutting Board



## yummycrackers (Oct 21, 2022)

Hi everyone, first time writing on the forum after lurking for some time and wanted to gather some opinions on what sorts of cutting boards people use for fish butchery. I usually use an old wooden board, which I'd like to step away from for hygiene reasons (it's developing cracks, etc.), but am not quick sure as to what the best replacement would be. I recently stopped by MTC in New York and quite liked the texture of their Hasegawa rubber cutting boards but I'm afraid they'll be too soft for going through heads/spines with a deba, since I wouldn't want to leave a gash in them. A poly board sounds like the cheap and cheerful alternative, but there I'm worried about warping and deep cuts in the plastic material. Any suggestions?


----------



## Cliff (Oct 21, 2022)

I've never had trouble with my Hasegawa. It won't live forever, but I've had it for a couple of years already, and it's fine.


----------



## yummycrackers (Oct 21, 2022)

Thanks, Cliff, that's good to know. You mean the soft FRK/FSR model, right (not the harder FSB one)?


----------



## HumbleHomeCook (Oct 21, 2022)

Why not just get a new wood board?


----------



## Greasylake (Oct 21, 2022)

For butchery I just use a cheap poly board, the knife doesn't see a lot of board contact during butchery anyway. I like to use a different board for final slicing like making sushi or portioning before cooking. That is where I would switch to a nicer board like a hinoki or a hasegawa


----------



## yummycrackers (Oct 21, 2022)

HumbleHomeCook said:


> Why not just get a new wood board?


Mostly has to do with cleaning—I've found that many wooden boards have imperfections where fish/meat can get stuck and frequent washings will often lead to cracking/warping.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook (Oct 21, 2022)

Too each their own. A little soap and water has worked great for me for decades.


----------



## ptolemy (Oct 22, 2022)

yummycrackers said:


> Hi everyone, first time writing on the forum after lurking for some time and wanted to gather some opinions on what sorts of cutting boards people use for fish butchery. I usually use an old wooden board, which I'd like to step away from for hygiene reasons (it's developing cracks, etc.), but am not quick sure as to what the best replacement would be. I recently stopped by MTC in New York and quite liked the texture of their Hasegawa rubber cutting boards but I'm afraid they'll be too soft for going through heads/spines with a deba, since I wouldn't want to leave a gash in them. A poly board sounds like the cheap and cheerful alternative, but there I'm worried about warping and deep cuts in the plastic material. Any suggestions?


Lots of places in Japan use Hasegawa type boards as well as laminated ones. That's where I got few of mine... and if Deba does happen to damage a layer, you just peel it off...


----------



## blokey (Oct 22, 2022)

I got some HDPE boards from cuttingboard.com, good stuff.


----------



## yummycrackers (Oct 22, 2022)

Thanks for that, the HDPE boards were one of the alternatives I was considering. Or just a cheap OXO board.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook (Oct 22, 2022)

Keep in mind, plastic boards will take damage that traps residual ingredients as well. Wood will swell to help closing and by maintaining with wax/oil you help keep the cervices filled.

Just something to consider is all.


----------



## yummycrackers (Oct 22, 2022)

HumbleHomeCook said:


> Keep in mind, plastic boards will take damage that traps residual ingredients as well. Wood will swell to help closing and by maintaining with wax/oil you help keep the cervices filled.
> 
> Just something to consider is all.


Yes, that was one of my main concerns with poly/HDPE. I've admittedly never had any issues with my end-grain board, but then I only ever use that for vegetables.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook (Oct 22, 2022)

yummycrackers said:


> Yes, that was one of my main concerns with poly/HDPE. I've admittedly never had any issues with my end-grain board, but then I only ever use that for vegetables.



FWIW, I do _everything_ on the same wood cutting board. I don't do a lot of fish but I break down chicken, pork, etc. End grain is even better for sanitation than edge grain.

The idea of wood being "bad" is misleading and originated from NYC kitchens. Yes, they found them to have more contamination than poly boards and that suddenly became a universal fact. Only, subsequent studies showed that it was due to the high temp/pressure commercial dishwashers and frequency of cleaning them that dried them out and caused the problems.

These conditions don't exist at home and some studies indicate that end grain may actually be safer at home than poly. There's some good info out there you can research to help you make your own opinion and decide the direction that is best for you.


----------



## yummycrackers (Oct 22, 2022)

HumbleHomeCook said:


> FWIW, I do _everything_ on the same wood cutting board. I don't do a lot of fish but I break down chicken, pork, etc. End grain is even better for sanitation than edge grain.
> 
> The idea of wood being "bad" is misleading and originated from NYC kitchens. Yes, they found them to have more contamination than poly boards and that suddenly became a universal fact. Only, subsequent studies showed that it was due to the high temp/pressure commercial dishwashers and frequency of cleaning them that dried them out and caused the problems.
> 
> These conditions don't exist at home and some studies indicate that end grain may actually be safer at home than poly. There's some good info out there you can research to help you make your own opinion and decide the direction that is best for you.


Will do, thanks!


----------



## Jovidah (Oct 22, 2022)

HumbleHomeCook said:


> FWIW, I do _everything_ on the same wood cutting board. I don't do a lot of fish but I break down chicken, pork, etc. End grain is even better for sanitation than edge grain.
> 
> The idea of wood being "bad" is misleading and originated from NYC kitchens. Yes, they found them to have more contamination than poly boards and that suddenly became a universal fact. Only, subsequent studies showed that it was due to the high temp/pressure commercial dishwashers and frequency of cleaning them that dried them out and caused the problems.
> 
> These conditions don't exist at home and some studies indicate that end grain may actually be safer at home than poly. There's some good info out there you can research to help you make your own opinion and decide the direction that is best for you.


Your whole argument is based on basically the one famous article that the whole 'wood is safer than plastic' internet talk is based on... and frankly it's an article with rather dubious methodology.
Reality is that at best data over whether end or edge grain is better, or even wood or plastic is inconclusive at this point.

At the end of the day the sanitation habbits are most important, just like there's _very good reasons _most professional health codes force seperate cutting boards for different ingredient types.
Just because you happened to get away with doing X in a home environment and didn't get sick from it doesn't mean it's 'good practise'. It's not like those health codes were just written on a whim.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook (Oct 22, 2022)

Jovidah said:


> Your whole argument is based on basically the one famous article that the whole 'wood is safer than plastic' internet talk is based on... and frankly it's an article with rather dubious methodology.
> Reality is that at best data over whether end or edge grain is better, or even wood or plastic is inconclusive at this point.
> 
> At the end of the day the sanitation habbits are most important, just like there's _very good reasons _most professional health codes force seperate cutting boards for different ingredient types.
> Just because you happened to get away with doing X in a home environment and didn't get sick from it doesn't mean it's 'good practise'. It's not like those health codes were just written on a whim.



I'm pretty sure I advised the OP to do their own research and come to their own conclusions.

I also think A LOT of people over think this stuff.


----------



## Jovidah (Oct 22, 2022)

As to the OP, I don't necessarily see using a wood board being problematic as long as it's a seperate board and you sanitize it properly. 
One of the reasons plastic is often preferred is that it's far better at surviving high temperature dishwashing cycles and strong detergents that make this process easier... but on the flip side you run into the issue of microplastics. 

At the end of the day IMO the maintenance regime is more important than the material.


----------



## Jovidah (Oct 22, 2022)

HumbleHomeCook said:


> I'm pretty sure I advised the OP to do their own research and come to their own conclusions.
> 
> I also think A LOT of people over think this stuff.


People overthink this, especially when writing health & safety codes, because screwing it up _can and will kill people_.
It's not a bad thing to put some care and attention into this topic.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook (Oct 22, 2022)

Jovidah said:


> People overthink this, especially when writing health & safety codes, because screwing it up _can and will kill people_.
> It's not a bad thing to put some care and attention into this topic.



By all means, you should do that.

Hang around long enough and you'll learn that everything is bad for you and what is considered great today will be death tomorrow. One study says this, the other that.


----------



## coxhaus (Oct 22, 2022)

I have lots of wood cutting boards at home. I use a cutting board based on size of the job. I clean them with soap and water using a worn green Scotch Brite pad. I sometimes spray with a diluted bleach spray I keep under the kitchen sink. I oil regularly when the board is dry.


----------



## M1k3 (Oct 22, 2022)

Jovidah said:


> Your whole argument is based on basically the one famous article that the whole 'wood is safer than plastic' internet talk is based on... and frankly it's an article with rather dubious methodology.
> Reality is that at best data over whether end or edge grain is better, or even wood or plastic is inconclusive at this point.
> 
> At the end of the day the sanitation habbits are most important, just like there's _very good reasons _most professional health codes force seperate cutting boards for different ingredient types.
> Just because you happened to get away with doing X in a home environment and didn't get sick from it doesn't mean it's 'good practise'. It's not like those health codes were just written on a whim.


Colored cutting boards in a professional setting is because people are lazy and sue happy.


----------



## Jovidah (Oct 23, 2022)

HumbleHomeCook said:


> By all means, you should do that.
> 
> Hang around long enough and you'll learn that everything is bad for you and what is considered great today will be death tomorrow. One study says this, the other that.


Find me the study that says cross-contamination is fine.
Hang around in a hospital kitchen for a few years and maybe you'd be less casual about it...



M1k3 said:


> Colored cutting boards in a professional setting is because people are lazy and sue happy.


Except we don't have a sue culture and we still have very similar regulations. For what it's worth over here in the Netherlands wood isn't actually forbidden (even though many seem to think so), but they have to be visually identifiable so you know what's what. The focus here is more on preventing cross-contamination... 
I think what also plays a role in the shift towards plastic in professional is that the plastic boards are simply a lot easier to sanitize in professional dishwashers... you can't throw 6 wood boards through a 90 degree cycle and expect them to come out looking the same.

Don't get me wrong, I don't have any specific problem with wood, I have a problem with making broad sweeping statements based on very limited evidence and trivializing food safety.


----------



## Cliff (Oct 23, 2022)

yummycrackers said:


> Thanks, Cliff, that's good to know. You mean the soft FRK/FSR model, right (not the harder FSB one)?


I have the softer board.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook (Oct 23, 2022)

Jovidah said:


> Find me the study that says cross-contamination is fine.
> Hang around in a hospital kitchen for a few years and maybe you'd be less casual about it...
> 
> 
> ...



My point is, I don't believe there's enough cross contamination to worry about. And how exactly do you know if I've hung out in hospital kitchens or not? For the record, I mostly certainly have, and nursing home ones too. I don't get the point.

But you do you. There's nothing wrong with that. Just like it's okay for me to be a crazy culinary risk taker. And just like how I told the OP to do their own research and draw their own conclusions and not just take my sweeping, trivializing statements as facts.


----------



## LostHighway (Oct 23, 2022)

yummycrackers said:


> Thanks for that, the HDPE boards were one of the alternatives I was considering. Or just a cheap OXO board.


The cheap OXO boards are decent enough with one caveat: since the polypropylene is relatively thin and supported off the counter surface with the little rubber feet it has a degree of bounce, especially if you're chopping in the middle of the board. Thicker boards like the San Jamars (with or without the "anti-slip corners" don't exhibit this bounce. The Hasagawa boards are great although maybe not ideal for cleaver work or decapitating salmon or stripers with a deba.


----------



## yummycrackers (Oct 23, 2022)

LostHighway said:


> The cheap OXO boards are decent enough with one caveat: since the polypropylene is relatively thin and supported off the counter surface with the little rubber feet it has a degree of bounce, especially if you're chopping in the middle of the board. Thicker boards like the San Jamars (with or without the "anti-slip corners" don't exhibit this bounce. The Hasagawa boards are great although maybe not ideal for cleaver work or decapitating salmon or stripers with a deba.


Good to know, thanks, the OXO ones did look a bit flimsy. I wasn't aware of the San Jamar boards, so I'll definitely have a look.


----------



## mpier (Oct 23, 2022)

Not a huge tree hugger, but I can’t understand why anyone would want to use plastic anything if there is a better or equal solution that is natural. I do understand it can be recycled but that process is also not the best thing for the environment. Just saying why?


----------



## Cliff (Oct 23, 2022)

I like Hasegawa because they're good on edges, light, and easy to clean.


----------



## M1k3 (Oct 23, 2022)

mpier said:


> Not a huge tree hugger, but I can’t understand why anyone would want to use plastic anything if there is a better or equal solution that is natural. I do understand it can be recycled but that process is also not the best thing for the environment. Just saying why?


Commercial. Dishwasher.


----------



## Justinv (Oct 24, 2022)

I’m in the anti-wood camp. Cuts, splits, and cross contamination have all been problems. Treating wood is its own mess. Mineral oil does not cure so it stays liquid and soaks up flavors then gets on your food.. Beeswax comes off with soap and water. There are other finishes but thats another matter.

Pastries tasting of garlic of chili peppers from cross contamination is no good. Plastic boards clean up easily and are waterproof.

I’m currently liking Tenryo black boards. Hasagawa rubber is too grippy on knives and it stains. I have not tried their PE because of limited sizes. The tenro black is probably too soft for heavy butchering.


----------



## Jovidah (Oct 24, 2022)

mpier said:


> Not a huge tree hugger, but I can’t understand why anyone would want to use plastic anything if there is a better or equal solution that is natural. I do understand it can be recycled but that process is also not the best thing for the environment. Just saying why?


Like Mike said; dishwashability. Makes it a lot easier and quicker to sanitize.

Justin also has some fair points; wood is not without downsides. It does require at least _some_ maintenance. And especially for boards that have to get washed / sanitized often that maintenance requirement goes up since you're essentially washing out the oil in the outer layer. Which is why personally - even while sharing your dislike for plastics - I still have seperate plastic boards for raw meats. Though I'm open for alternatives that aren't priced at Hasegawa level.


----------



## mpier (Oct 24, 2022)

Perfect examples of why humans can’t live without plastics, just easier to clean, easier to take care of, cheaper ya I get it but it’s still a shame we can’t get pasted all that to do what’s best in the long run. I can definitely see plastic boards for commercial work and why they are used, just wish we could find a better way for the future, we all can’t go down this road forever you know.


----------



## mpier (Oct 24, 2022)

Jovidah said:


> Like Mike said; dishwashability. Makes it a lot easier and quicker to sanitize.
> 
> Justin also has some fair points; wood is not without downsides. It does require at least _some_ maintenance. And especially for boards that have to get washed / sanitized often that maintenance requirement goes up since you're essentially washing out the oil in the outer layer. Which is why personally - even while sharing your dislike for plastics - I still have seperate plastic boards for raw meats. Though I'm open for alternatives that aren't priced at Hasegawa level.


First off not sure if the OP is using his boards in a commercial setting or at home, sounds like they are for home use. The points are fair but not necessarily good. You don’t need a dishwasher to clean or sterilize a cutting board and the time it takes to do that is not that significant. And like all good things, ya it takes more time and energy to upkeep a wood board. This would be the same with knives, we know when we buy good knives we won’t be putting them in the dishwasher, we know we have to take care of the wood handles, most of us also do all the maintenance on them to keep them sharp, rust free and in good condition. The same can be said for cookware, iron skillets for example. I tend to buy cutting boards on the thick side as well so like thinning a knife if the board gets to chopped up I just sand it down and reset it. I guess what I’m saying is in a commercial environment I can completely understand why the need for work surfaces that can be easily cleaned and sterilized for health reasons and for speed, but at home would argue you should have the time to clean up properly no matter what you use and maintenance is just part of it and it just doesn’t take that much time or expense.


----------



## yummycrackers (Oct 24, 2022)

mpier said:


> Not a huge tree hugger, but I can’t understand why anyone would want to use plastic anything if there is a better or equal solution that is natural. I do understand it can be recycled but that process is also not the best thing for the environment. Just saying why?


I absolutely agree in principle and don't have much plastic in the kitchen at all, but after having two edge-grain boards crack and split as a result of all of the washing that fish butchery entails, it's more a matter of finding the most fitting tool for the job. If I can get one plastic (or rubber) board to last and perform well for a number of years, I'd rather that than go through wooden boards. That said, if poly boards quickly warp and gouge, then all else being equal I'd certainly rather go for a natural material.


----------



## M1k3 (Oct 24, 2022)

mpier said:


> Perfect examples of why humans can’t live without plastics, just easier to clean, easier to take care of, cheaper ya I get it but it’s still a shame we can’t get pasted all that to do what’s best in the long run. I can definitely see plastic boards for commercial work and why they are used, just wish we could find a better way for the future, we all can’t go down this road forever you know.


I wish I could have all my cooks use wood cutting boards. But then I know there's going to be at least one person that's going to run the board through the dishwasher or let it soak in water a little too long when one of the Chef's aren't looking and then...haiyaa


----------



## Cliff (Oct 24, 2022)

Justinv said:


> I’m currently liking Tenryo black boards. Hasagawa rubber is too grippy on knives and it stains. I have not tried their PE because of limited sizes. The tenro black is probably too soft for heavy butchering.



Have you tried Asahi? I wonder how they compare. I like Asahi, but they are much heavier.


----------



## MowgFace (Oct 24, 2022)

I have both the softer (yellowish?) Hasegawa and the harder (Brown) one as well. I prefer the softer for meat/fish fab due to the grip it provides. I also have an Asahi rubber that i like a lot as well.

I know in my house, we wouldn't care about using the same board with a wash in-between, but every time I entertain, I will use separate boards just for piece of mind of my guests. Granted, I have some vegans that care a bit more about that kind of thing, but ultimately you'll have to choose what amount of "worry" is appropriate for you.


----------



## Cliff (Oct 24, 2022)

I find all the synthetics clean up well. On wood, I use old fashioned lemon juice with a steady diet of mineral oil and occasional beeswax. It all works fine. For fish in particular, I always use synthetic. 

I bring Hasegawa when I travel. Is Tenryo Black as heavy as Asahi? Sounds like they are the same material.


----------



## Naftoor (Oct 24, 2022)

For those who’re proponents of wood; how do you remove lingering scents from end grain boards?

I find the nature of end grain whisks stuff into the interior. I’ve been cleaning it with a hefty amount of vinegar, followed by a salt scrub and hot water rinses. I’m still getting onion scented fruit though, so I’m wondering if a single wooden board isn’t enough for a kitchen


----------



## coxhaus (Oct 24, 2022)

I have 8 or 10 wood cutting boards at home, so I am not going to be cutting fruit on a board I just cut garlic or onion on. More than likely, I will use a small board for garlic which I would not use for fruit any way.


----------



## mpier (Oct 24, 2022)

I have four, and I’m definitely a rinse and wipe guy so if I cut onions, garlic, peppers that kinda stuff on a board it’s rinsed off pretty fast. I completely understand though not everyone has room in the kitchen for multiple boards.


----------



## Cliff (Oct 24, 2022)

Naftoor said:


> For those who’re proponents of wood; how do you remove lingering scents from end grain boards?
> 
> I find the nature of end grain whisks stuff into the interior. I’ve been cleaning it with a hefty amount of vinegar, followed by a salt scrub and hot water rinses. I’m still getting onion scented fruit though, so I’m wondering if a single wooden board isn’t enough for a kitchen


I love my end grain Boardsmith, but I avoid garlic and onion and raw fish with it. I use synthetics for those. When I do find myself trying to clean it up, I use citrus juice and salt. It's not perfect -- thus the synthetics -- but it works pretty well.


----------



## Justinv (Oct 24, 2022)

Cliff said:


> I bring Hasegawa when I travel. Is Tenryo Black as heavy as Asahi? Sounds like they are the same material.


I have not used Asahi, but that is rubber. The Tenryo Black is a soft PE and somewhat heavy. I often use smallish light boards for simple home tasks, the 10”x16”x0.4” Tenryo Bkack is 2lbs (900g). It gets lots of cut marks but its black so they don’t discolor.

For travel I have a thin plastic board maybe 2mm thick and about $5.


----------



## Jovidah (Oct 25, 2022)

mpier said:


> First off not sure if the OP is using his boards in a commercial setting or at home, sounds like they are for home use. The points are fair but not necessarily good. You don’t need a dishwasher to clean or sterilize a cutting board and the time it takes to do that is not that significant. And like all good things, ya it takes more time and energy to upkeep a wood board. This would be the same with knives, we know when we buy good knives we won’t be putting them in the dishwasher, we know we have to take care of the wood handles, most of us also do all the maintenance on them to keep them sharp, rust free and in good condition. The same can be said for cookware, iron skillets for example. I tend to buy cutting boards on the thick side as well so like thinning a knife if the board gets to chopped up I just sand it down and reset it. I guess what I’m saying is in a commercial environment I can completely understand why the need for work surfaces that can be easily cleaned and sterilized for health reasons and for speed, but at home would argue you should have the time to clean up properly no matter what you use and maintenance is just part of it and it just doesn’t take that much time or expense.


Yeah I'm not really happy about it either... and there's also the issue of microplastics as well. But for me, considering the amount of washing and sanitizing the protein boards would face, it makes wood very suboptimal. 

I'm honestly quite open to alternatives that still maintain ease of maintainability (like hasegawa for example) but I don't know if they're any better than the other plastics when it comes to sustainability. 


Naftoor said:


> For those who’re proponents of wood; how do you remove lingering scents from end grain boards?
> 
> I find the nature of end grain whisks stuff into the interior. I’ve been cleaning it with a hefty amount of vinegar, followed by a salt scrub and hot water rinses. I’m still getting onion scented fruit though, so I’m wondering if a single wooden board isn’t enough for a kitchen


Prevention. If it's properly oiled (and buttered with some wax is even better), and you just wipe ot off after usage this was never an issue to me. And I actually don't wash my veggie board all that much.
Recommendations I've often seen in the past to remove scents that made it in are wiping with lemon, icovering in a salt slurry and bleach.


----------



## FishmanDE (Oct 25, 2022)

I see you’re from NJ. My favorite board all time is a $40 restaurant depot tan guy. It’s soft enough that it’s easy on edges, but firm enough really sharp knives won’t hash it like a hasegawa.


----------



## SwampDonkey (Nov 2, 2022)

Naftoor said:


> For those who’re proponents of wood; how do you remove lingering scents from end grain boards?
> 
> I find the nature of end grain whisks stuff into the interior. I’ve been cleaning it with a hefty amount of vinegar, followed by a salt scrub and hot water rinses. I’m still getting onion scented fruit though, so I’m wondering if a single wooden board isn’t enough for a kitchen


I usually use one side for garlic/onions etc and flip it for something delicate like peaches etc on my big board. Direct sunlight works WONDERS though, just leave your stinky side in the yard all for 6+ hours and it neutralizes the garlic scent, at least on my teak and cherry boards.


----------



## Naftoor (Nov 2, 2022)

I’ll have to give this a whirl! I was also gonna try rubbing a lemon over it next time I juice one since so know some folks swear by lemon juice instead of vinegar. 



SwampDonkey said:


> I usually use one side for garlic/onions etc and flip it for something delicate like peaches etc on my big board. Direct sunlight works WONDERS though, just leave your stinky side in the yard all for 6+ hours and it neutralizes the garlic scent, at least on my teak and cherry boards.


----------



## Jovidah (Nov 2, 2022)

Lemon juice smells better but the idea is the same; using acidity to kill anything living. You can also make a saltslurry; just add a bit of water to salt so you get a bit of a slurry / paste; makes it a lot easier to apply... after it dries it's very easy to take off. Or combine both and rub salt with a lemon. 

I think though that for any of this to work it helps that the wood isn't too dry; otherwise stuff just soaks in and will be much harder to clean. If it's properly oiled and / or waxed stuff tends to just sit on the top.


----------



## SwampDonkey (Nov 2, 2022)

Naftoor said:


> I’ll have to give this a whirl! I was also gonna try rubbing a lemon over it next time I juice one since so know some folks swear by lemon juice instead of vinegar.


I've had mild success with lemon but at this point I chop so much garlic so consistently on my board I've kinda given up on trying to deodorize. It's only going to make any meat I carve or veggies I prep taste better. The flip side or my small cutting board stays for fruit or delicate things that I don't want flavored (DFAKTO has perfect travel sized ones like what I have in the pic for like $60 it's a great deal, don't buy their knives). I also wax the hell out of my boards so any meat juice or whatever just rinses right off and the board is good as new. 

To get to the original topic though, fish is a different beast. I use a cheap plastic board that I can chuck in the dishwasher, I cook a lot of fish and I'm a big wood board guy but I'm not even going to risk my beloved end grains smelling like a bait shop.


----------



## yummycrackers (Nov 2, 2022)

FishmanDE said:


> I see you’re from NJ. My favorite board all time is a $40 restaurant depot tan guy. It’s soft enough that it’s easy on edges, but firm enough really sharp knives won’t hash it like a hasegawa.


Hadn't thought of paying them of a visit. Might do that, as you suggest.


----------



## coxhaus (Nov 2, 2022)

I have now 10 cutting boards. I am trying to get my wife not to use the little black one. I think it is hard on my paring knives. My thin back board on the right I use for BBQ mainly to and from the pit, seasoning, etc. The rest kind of vary. I have not noticed any smelling like garlic. I do oil my cutting boards regularly.


----------



## Jovidah (Nov 2, 2022)

But do any of them smell of Ken Onion?


----------



## coxhaus (Nov 2, 2022)

Jovidah said:


> But do any of them smell of Ken Onion?


guilty.

You come to my house, and I put you to work using a cutting board.


----------

